# What is a "potential space"



## Dr_Fawad (Nov 27, 2011)

What is a potential space, tried googling it, found it at only at wikipediaa but yet not clear, can any one explain what is a "potential space"?


----------



## Muhammad waqa (Jan 15, 2012)

*what is potential space?????*

BRO WT MY GENERAL CONCEPT SAYS IS THAT ITS NOT A REAL SPACE BUT CONSIDERED A SPACE ON THE ACCOUNT OF IT HAVING SOME SEROUS FLUID IN IT THOUGH IN SMALL AMOUNT BT STILL IT HAS AND ANOTHER THING IS THAT IT CAN SERVE AS A REAL SPACE FOR THE PATHOLOGICAL ACCUMULATION OF FLUID THAT MAY ALSO BE BLOOD..........AND A SUGGESTION BRO,THAT ALWAYS TRY TO GO FOR DICTIONARY AT FIRST HAND AND CONCERN THE NET AS A 2ND OPTION.:happy:


----------



## Muhammad waqa (Jan 15, 2012)

*EXAMPLES OF POTENTIAL SPACE*

PLEURAL SPACE B/W VISCERAL AND PARIETAL PLEURA,PERICARDIAL SPACE AND B/W VISCERAL AND PARIETAL PERICARDIUM.....ETC ETC.......


----------



## murk (Nov 3, 2010)

Well Potential space is like a Space which is used only when Required, Just like in Harnia (Disc Slip) there is a space where the dislocation occurs in the same way there is a Potential space in hand as well...


----------

